# Noyé dans les souvenirs !



## LujiVMS (30 Novembre 2018)

Salut !

Alors voilà ça fait un petit bout de temps que j’utilise iCloud pour mes photos et j’ai donc des albums souvenirs créés automatiquement.

Le truc c’est que je ne prend pas beaucoup de photos et les anciens albums souvenir n’arrêtent pas de se recréer régulièrement ! Par exemple j’ai un souvenir « Paris Expo 2016 » qui est crée environ toutes les semaines et il est à chaque fois identique au précédent ! (Des fois quelques photos en plus ou en moins) c’est très énervant je suis submergé de souvenirs identiques je ne comprend pas pourquoi cela se produit ! Ne devrait-il pas être créé juste une seule fois ?

Merci de vos réponses !


----------

